# Torquer v2 vs. Torquer v3



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok so I contacted my performance shop today and had a couple of questions about a cam. The guy said don't go over a .600" lift. So I narrowed it down to two cams I really liked. The torquer v2 and the torquer v3. I noticed that the v3 had a lift over .600". Will a ls1 GTO handle the v3 with out any problems or should I go with the v2 instead? Trying to get the most power without buying heads. The guy also said I would only need springs if I got the v2, I'm guess I would need rocker arms and pushrods..ext. If I got the v3.

Current mods: kooks LT headers 1 3/4", K&N CAI, catless mids, Magnaflow catback. 

Thanks.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think .600" is the max you can go with the factory valve springs. I seem to remember .650ish being the magic number where you strike the piston, but I may be wrong.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't do any cam without upgraded springs.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

600 is plenty healthy lift for stock bottom end, IMO. Even with p/p heads. Higher lift would probably most benefit stroked motors.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There are several things you need to consider. First off the Torquer series has been fairly successful but IMHO there are better cams. Whether you need springs has to do with lift and also the aggressiveness of the ramp. I would change them no matter what. LS1 springs are only good to about .550. The lift and whether you will hit the pistons has more to do with the duration. The intake valve opens as the piston is going down and is fully open when it's at the bottom so that's rarely a problem. On the exhaust stroke the piston is chasing the valve as it closes and is usually where there can be a problem if the duration (the amount of time it's left open) is long. My little LS1 is way over 400 RWHP with a Streetsweeper HT cam (.612/.600 228/232 111 lsa) with stock heads and drives close to stock


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

A4GTOMAJOR said:


> Ok so I contacted my performance shop today and had a couple of questions about a cam. The guy said don't go over a .600" lift. So I narrowed it down to two cams I really liked. The torquer v2 and the torquer v3. I noticed that the v3 had a lift over .600". Will a ls1 GTO handle the v3 with out any problems or should I go with the v2 instead? Trying to get the most power without buying heads. The guy also said I would only need springs if I got the v2, I'm guess I would need rocker arms and pushrods..ext. If I got the v3.
> 
> Current mods: kooks LT headers 1 3/4", K&N CAI, catless mids, Magnaflow catback.
> 
> Thanks.


Do springs, pushrods and possably rockers. 

*Springs:* People only look at max lift IAW my GMPP Catalog max lift for the springs are .570". There are other factors too like installed height and pressure. So will the stock spring be strong enough to keep the lifter on the cam at high rpms? I would get aftermarket springs.

Correct P to V clearance can only be determined by a professional taking off the heads and checking for interfearance or someone that specializes in this engine. Don't go by he said she said on this stuff because he said she said wont pay to have it fixed when chit goes wrong.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I would never fart around with replacing any valvetrain component without replacing all the other parts in the system.

Which is why I think you should also do heads when you do a cam. :cheers

A lot of it is a "while you're in there" mindset, personally.


----------

